# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  boot wista : session courte

## camzo

Bonsoir   tous,

Je viens de booter mon ordi qui avait windows vista et qui maintenant partage sa place avec Mandriva 2008.0. C'est le taf qui veut a.

La partition est bonne, tout fonctionne mais, je ne comprends pa : quand je suis sous vista, ma session ne dure qu'une quart d'heure environ et ensuite : bing. Dconnexion / bootage automatique / demande d'ouverture de session sous vista ou mandriva.

Je n'ai rien fait de spcial pourtant rien  faire : a clt la session d'un coup sec.

Une ide pour m'aider? Je risque de lire la rponse lors d'une autre session...


merci beaucoup,
Camille

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Bonjour,
Ceci peut-il tre caus par un virus?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

http://windows.developpez.com/faq/vi...e=astuces#bsod

tu as un probleme grave et ca reboot pour protger ton pc. avec le lien ci dessus, tu auras un cran bleu qui t'indiquera la source du problme

----------


## camzo

merci, je viens de suivre les explications mais, je ne sais pourquoi, je n'ai plus rencontr de problme aprs cette modification (excellent lien). Bref, pas d'cran bleu et que du bonheur...

Merci bien.

----------

